# [TMo] Tethering on my unlimited plan - it works!



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I just thought I'd drop it here that I'm able to tether on my unlimited plan. I've seen countless people say it can't be done (complete with screenshots and all) but this is my first time trying it since I switched to unlimited and, well, it works!

AOKP (build 2) + faux (9/15) + USB Tethering = win!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Im on aokp nightly +ktoonsez.... No aftermarket tethering app?

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

well ill be damned... it doesss work


----------



## xAirrick (Apr 8, 2012)

With the unlimited plan and standard stock rom from v****** it won't work. It does work on aokp. Uncertain about cm10, but I would assume it would.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

How does this grab ya.. Worked yesterday.. Now when I connect to mobile hotspot, on the other device when I go to a website it says I don't have mobile hotspot..... Do I need an aftermarket app?

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I was just using the built-in USB Tethering in the Data settings of AOKP. Stock AOKP kernel and everything.


----------

